# ‏كيف تصطادين عـــريساً بــ4 خطــوات !!



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2010)

*‏كيف تصطادين عـــريساً بــ4 خطــوات !!


[YOUTUBE]N6Zs7TRycZc&feature[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى اصلا عاوزه تتجوز ليه بشكلها ده ههههههههههههه
ثانكس مايكل​*


----------



## red_pansy (18 أغسطس 2010)

*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طريقة جامدة مووووووووووووت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بصراحة هما الاتنين زى بعض وعلى خيرة الله ماجمع الا ماوفق لولولووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دى اصلا عاوزه تتجوز ليه بشكلها ده ههههههههههههه
> ثانكس مايكل​*



*
هههههههههههه

يعني جت عليها يا كوكي

ميرسي ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طريقة جامدة مووووووووووووت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




*طب اتكلي ع الله وجربيها

بحب اعمل خير للبنات​*


----------



## مملكة الغابة (18 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههه 
مكنش حد عنز


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

يا خلاصي علي الجمال

قمر يا خواتي هههههههههه

ربنا يديلك عروسه قمر زيها كده يا كوبه هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> مكنش حد عنز



*
هههههههههه

طب جربي واتكلي ع الله​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> يا خلاصي علي الجمال
> 
> ...





*طبعا مجرب انت يا نصه 
خبره من يومك
ربنا يسمع من بقك يختي
بس تكون قمر مش زيها :t30:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههه

تحفة الفيديو يا مايكل

احلى حتة بتاعة قوليله طموحاتك عشان يحبطها  هههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة الفيديو يا مايكل
> 
> احلى حتة بتاعة قوليله طموحاتك عشان يحبطها  هههههههه​



*
ميرسي كوينا ع مرورك


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2010)

روعه جدا جداا شكرا



​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## نفرتاري (20 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
يا ربى اتخلقوا لبعض
الاتنين زى القمر احم احم
مش قمر اوى يعنى
ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا ميكل *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا ربى اتخلقوا لبعض
> الاتنين زى القمر احم احم
> مش قمر اوى يعنى
> ...





*هههههههههههههه
كلمه الحق بتطلع الاول :t30:
ميرسي ع مرورك الجميل
نورتيني​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
دى عبيطة اصلا وهو زيها
بس مضحكة اوى
ثانكس لك يا مايكل
*​


----------



## mora22 (20 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسى عالفيديو يا مايكل ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> دى عبيطة اصلا وهو زيها
> بس مضحكة اوى
> ثانكس لك يا مايكل
> *​




*ههههههههههههههه
الغل والحقد طلع يا بنات :t30:
ميرسي ديدي ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2010)

mora22 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسى عالفيديو يا مايكل ​





*ميرسي موورا ع مرورك


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الحمد الله كده ميت فل وعشرة هههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا رووكا ع مرورك


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------

